# Nov 9 - Bronx, NY - Play in D&D Charity Event



## Burnside (Sep 5, 2019)

What: DUNGEONS & MONKEYS, a charity D&D event. 50% of proceeds to benefit Midnight Run homeless outreach program. 50% of proceeds to benefit Red Monkey Theater Group, a non-profit theater company. 

Where: Cahill Theater, College of Mount Saint Vincent, Bronx, NY
When: Saturday, November 9th
Who can play: You
How much: $10 advance/$15 at the door donation to play in a 3-hour session at either noon or 4pm. FREE character-building session at 11am. FREE watch actors play through a special adventure with lighting & sound effects at 8:15pm. $20 advance/$30 at the door All-Day Pass includes both sessions, pizza dinner, and complimentary copy of Secrets of the Blind Palace.

Tickets available here.

Put on your Gauntlets of Ogre Power and get your Cloaks of Displacement out of the closet!

November 9
DUNGEONS & MONKEYS 2018
Cahill Theater, Founder's Hall
College of Mount Saint Vincent

6301 Riverdale Avenue
Bronx, NY

Our annual charity gaming/storytelling/theater event returns this fall, bigger and better than ever. Play Dungeons & Dragons all day long with your favorite Red Monkey performers, then watch an all-star game in the evening, complete with special effects and surprises provided by our design team. This year's event will also include a raffle. New to D&D? Always wanted to play but never had the chance? Don't worry, we'll teach you!

You can join us for one session, or play all day.

50% of the proceeds from this year's Dungeons & Monkeys will benefit MIDNIGHT RUN. Midnight Run is a volunteer organization dedicated to finding common ground between the housed and the homeless.

SCHEDULE
11am-12pm: HEROES WANTED
New to Dungeons and Dragons? From 11am-12pm, we will help you create your very own adventurer and explain some of the basics. FREE FOR EVERYONE.

12:15PM – 3:15PM SESSION ONE: GAME ON
Set forth and fight evil as part of a 1st-level adventure with a Red Monkey Theater Group Dungeon Master. For this session only, there will be one table reserved for players ages 12 & under!

4:15pm-7:15PM SESSION TWO: YOU SHALL NOT PASS
Set forth and fight evil as part of a 1st or 2nd level adventure with a Red Monkey Theater Group Dungeon Master. Ages 13 & up.

8:15pm-10:30PM – DUNGEONS & MONKEYS
Watch as Red Monkey Theater Group actors take on an adventure with Dungeon Master Matt Gordon (Macbeth, Rhinoceros, Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere, Julius Caesar, Laughter on the 23rd Floor, King Lear) accompanied by some special lighting, sound effects and other surprises from the RMTG design team. FREE TO WATCH FOR EVERYONE.

You can order online and reserve a spot in the 12:15pm or 4:15pm sessions for $10 OR purchase an ALL DAY PASS for $20 and play in BOTH sessions, enjoy a pizza dinner at 7pm, and watch the final adventure at 8:15pm.

In addition, all advance purchasers will also receive a complimentary copy of "Secrets of the Blind Palace", an original Dungeons & Dragons adventure written by RMTG Artistic Director Tal Aviezer and featuring original artwork by RMTG Production Designer Carolyn Fuchs.

Tickets at the door will be $15, or $30 for the all-day pass.

Tix: https://web.ovationtix.com/trs/pr/1014467

ABOUT OUR CHARITY PARTNER
Midnight Run coordinates over 1,000 relief missions per year, in which volunteers from churches, synagogues, schools and other civic groups distribute food, clothing, blankets and personal care items to the homeless poor on the streets of New York City. The late-night relief efforts create a forum for trust, sharing, understanding and affection. That human exchange, rather than the exchange of goods, is the essence of the Midnight Run mission. More info: midnightrun.org


----------

